# Finished my spreader



## Unclelevi (Jul 16, 2012)

I Dug this out of the weeds last summer and worked about 4 weeks on it. I used it on my garden this fall and it still works great.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Sweet


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Unclelevi (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, Ben. It was worth all the work.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

how big is your "garden"? that machine is almost as big as mine, and larger than some apartments I've had.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great job Unclelevi. Looks great! I love it when someone saves the older gear, good for you!


----------



## Unclelevi (Jul 16, 2012)

Me garden is 100' x 85'. I have a JD 10' drag disc and a Graham- Holm 10' chisel plow, both of which I restored and they make working it pretty easy with my JD 2020.


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a vet across the highway from me that let's me have all of the shredded wood shaving/horse manure out of his stalls. I use me spreader to pick it all up and then unload into large composting piles. At the fall I have compost ready to go into the garden. For 5 years now my soil test have been so good I haven't had to add any fertilizer. My garden is 60' x 220'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

